# Paulina Porizkova - Thursday / oben ohne (3x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Sep. 2012)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Paulina Porizkova*



 



 



​


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

riesig, danke


----------



## Padderson (5 Sep. 2012)

äh - sie wirft ihre Kippe weg und was passiert dann?


----------



## Blaster (5 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schön gemacht danke


----------



## Spencer100 (24 März 2013)

die gefällt mir Danke


----------

